# [Q] XML edits to SystemUI.apk > /res/layout/status_bar.xml don't work



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey all. I am new to xml editing and am aware that this can be done via xposed framework and such but I want to learn to do things on my own.

I was trying to simply center the status bar clock and after multiple attempts with the clock location not changing via the xml edits, I decompiled, changed only the clock text hex color value, recompiled, installed, and even that didn't change. What could be causing this, and where is SystemUI.apk reading from if not from the edited /res/layout/status_bar.xml?

The device, for reference, is a Galaxy S4 rooted running Safe Strap, but I'm modding the SystemUI.apk on the stock/rooted slot.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn this place is dead since birdman sold it. Won't be back. Thanks for the help!


----------

